# Metalheads of TTF Unite! Mk II...



## Wolfshead

I think it was Zale, although I might be wrong, that started the original thread, but whoever it was, it no longer exists. Which is a shame, so I've decided to reincarnate it seeing as there seem to be quite a few metal fans on here. Most popular bands I've seen mentioned are Blind Guardian and Nightwish, with BG being the more Tolkien-influence one, whereas Nightwish just have a smattering here and there. There are so many other Tolkien-inspired bands out there. And so many brilliant metal bands that very rarely get any exposure at all. This thread is basically for general discussion about any metal band/genre, not just Tolkien bands (hence it being in S&B). Anybody from Slayer to Sonata Arctica, Motorhead to Mayhem, Cruachan to Cradle of Filth 

I'm going to list my favourite metal sub-genres, because I could go on for quite some time about all the bands I listen to! A lot of what I like can be broadly generalised to Battle Metal, but there are differences, so we've got, viking, folk, heavy, power and melodic. There are more, but I'd say they're my favourites.

Anyone have any questions, just ask me. I probably know more than I should about this kind of thing!


----------



## Hammersmith

Well...in the interests of keeping this alive I'll say that I'm a big fan of Blind Guardian, a fan of Nightwish, didn't believe anybody else had ever heard of Sonata Arctica and have a passing interest in Led Zeppelin. Those are the only bands I recall that have a place in my collection and refer in some way to Tolkien....


----------



## Narsil

Isn't the Zeppelin song _Stairway to Heaven_ Tolkien inspired?  

I like metal. I'm more into "Nu Metal" and like some Hip Hop/Rap mixed in as well but I am definitely putting these bands on my list to check out.


----------



## Hammersmith

Narsil said:


> Isn't the Zeppelin song _Stairway to Heaven_ Tolkien inspired?
> 
> I like metal. I'm more into "Nu Metal" and like some Hip Hop/Rap mixed in as well but I am definitely putting these bands on my list to check out.


 
And Misty Mountain Hop, and Battle Of Evermore, and Ramble On. Probably more, but I'm not _that _familiar with the Zep


----------



## Wolfshead

I'm not a huge Led Zep fan, but I do rate Stairway To Heaven as one of the best songs ever  I know they're a lot of fans out there, and I might well get lynched for this, but I feel that aside from maybe half a dozen songs they're quite over-rated. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Jotun

For the most part, I'm into progressive metal (Dream Theater, Ayreon), but I'm also into some Death and Black Metal (Opeth, Borknagar).

I'm also a huge In Flames fan (if you couldn't tell by my screen name). I'm also a big Led Zep fan.


----------



## Hammersmith

Jotun said:


> Dream Theater


 
My favourite band (as you can perhaps tell from my Avatar). Though I can't really see them doing Tolkien


----------



## Narsil

Wolfshead said:


> I'm not a huge Led Zep fan, but I do rate Stairway To Heaven as one of the best songs ever  I know they're a lot of fans out there, and I might well get lynched for this, but I feel that aside from maybe half a dozen songs they're quite over-rated. But maybe that's just me.



I think it was because _Stairway to Heaven_ was so overplayed that it never really appealed to me. Some of Led Zep's songs I like, others I don't. Their music doesn't overly excite me or turn me off. I'm guess I'm ambivalent. When one of their songs comes on the radio I think "Old School" and switch stations.


----------



## Wolfshead

Jotun said:


> For the most part, I'm into progressive metal (Dream Theater, Ayreon), but I'm also into some Death and Black Metal (Opeth, Borknagar).
> 
> I'm also a huge In Flames fan (if you couldn't tell by my screen name). I'm also a big Led Zep fan.


I'm a big fan of In Flames just now. Infact, I keep meaning to buy their "In Flames, probably the best band in the world" t-shirt. It's in the style of all the Carlsberg lager adverts 

Opeth are good too, although I only have Blackwater Park. They can get a bit depressing at times...


----------



## Jotun

But Mikael does write the most profound lyrics in death metal, no?


----------



## greypilgrim

Anybody like KoRN's "Brick in the Wall" remake? I like it.


----------



## Narsil

greypilgrim said:


> Anybody like KoRN's "Brick in the Wall" remake? I like it.



I like it better than the original!  But then again, I'm a big KORN fan so just about everything they do is good by me. I'm rather biased.


----------



## cardanas

I like metallica , system of a down, KoRn, HIM, slayer, slipknot among others


----------



## Thorgeir

Sweet! more Dream Theater fans!  

Dream Theater, System of a Down, Slipknot, Mudvayne, Tool, Disturbed, Liquid Tension Experiment, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Metallica.


----------



## greypilgrim

Narsil said:


> I like it better than the original!  But then again, I'm a big KORN fan so just about everything they do is good by me. I'm rather biased.


I'm liking KORN more and more everyday, thats funny, since most of their s*it is about misery and self loathing...haha go figger


----------



## Hammersmith

Head's gone now, though. While I'm probably biased to every aspect of it, I'd say 'good for him'


----------



## cardanas

Hammersmith said:


> Head's gone now, though. While I'm probably biased to every aspect of it, I'd say 'good for him'




I was shocked, He left to devote his music "to God"


----------



## Zale

*Cracks fingers*

It wasn't me that started the original thread, it was a guy with Craig in his username, but I've been meaning to restart it for quite some time.

ATM I'm into death and thrash metal, favourite bands overall being Opeth, Iron Maiden, Metallica (early), Megadeth and Death.

Albums everyone should own:

Opeth - My Arms, Your Hearse. The best metal concept album. Nice and dark with incredible lyrics and songwriting.

Dark Angel - Darkness Descends. Faster than Reign In Blood. This album grabbed me by the hair and smashed my head repeatedly into the nearest wall. Incredible. And intelligent lyrics!

Megadeth - Rust In Peace. If you want bile, Dave Mustaine's your man. The soloing all over the album's great.

Metallica - ...And Justice For All. Don't think I need to say anything about this one. Their ONLY good post-Cliff work.

Judas Priest - Painkiller. Deny its power.

Other things of interest: A couple of weeks ago I went to see Mastodon live (at the Zodiac, in Oxford). They were huge. I've never moshed so hard before. I managed to get several good photos and even a short video clip 
On March 19th I'm going to see Priest live in Birmingham. I can't wait, I wet myself every time I think about it!
This summer, Iron Maiden and Megadeth are doing the Ozzfest. Megadeth, Slayer and System Of A Down are doing the Download festival. I think I may well end up going.

Let's get this thread back on the proper metal track


----------



## Hammersmith

Zale said:


> Metallica - ...And Justice For All. Don't think I need to say anything about this one. Their ONLY good post-Cliff work.


You MUST be joking! I've no love for St Anger but the Loads were great hard rock albums, and nobody can tell me that S&M is not one of the best ideas and consequently albums that has _ever_ been brought to fruition!


----------



## Zale

I like Metallica's early stuff because it's sublime thrash metal. Their stuff after AJFA is NOT thrash. Therefore...

I used to like S&M, but it grew old on me fairly quickly. It's a great idea but there are unforgiveable drawbacks: no Fade To Black, no Creeping Death, no Sanitarium, and how could you put tracks from Kill 'Em All through an orchestra?

That was my attempt not to descend into "your opinion sucks" discussion


----------



## cardanas

Hammersmith said:


> You MUST be joking! I've no love for St Anger but the Loads were great hard rock albums, and nobody can tell me that S&M is not one of the best ideas and consequently albums that has _ever_ been brought to fruition!




S&M weren't excactly new though were they? You have stated why the load albums weren't that good yourself.


----------



## Hammersmith

cardanas said:


> S&M weren't excactly new though were they? You have stated why the load albums weren't that good yourself.


True. Kiss did it, Meatloaf's done it since, and so have others. Just because something isn't new does not mean it can't be the best. I absolutely love classical music as well as metal, and the two genres crossed are perfection to me. I just happen to think Metallica did it best.

Regarding the Loads...well, I will admit that they aren't as heavy as Metallica fans are used to. But nobody complained about Fade to Black, One, To Live Is To Die or Santiarium, and neither of those are really "metal", either. Fixxxer, The Outlaw Torn, Unforgiven II, Memory Remains and Fuel are all great heavy songs on the load, and Hero of the Day is one of my favourite songs they've done. Of course they aren't my favourite Metallica albums, but anyone who dismisses them because "Metallica sold out" or some such rubbish is denying themselves some awesome music for no apparant reason.


----------



## Zale

Nah, I dismiss them because I like thrash and death metal, not country rock.

Fade To Black has an awesome solo at the end, as does One (that would be the sell-out point BTW, their first MTV video). To Live Is To Die was their tribute to Cliff, I think they're allowed to get a little soft on that one. Sanitarium is pure heavy class.

Buy of the week: Overkill's W.F.O. Buy it if you have to sell relatives!


----------



## Hammersmith

Just thought I'd drop the news for the metallers here; Dream Theater's eighth full length studio album has a scheduled release date, June 7th. It will be called "Octavarium"

The track listing is as follows:
1. The Root Of All Evil
2. The Answer Lies Within
3. These Walls
4. I Walk Beside You
5. Panic Attack
6. Never Enough
7. Sacrificed Sons
8. Octavarium

 Personally I can't wait!


----------



## Zale

Dream Theatre: yet another band to get into. So many, but so little money...


Just the day before yesterday I got Dark Angel's Time Does Not Heal. Progressive thrash, and only 200 beats per minute! It may require considerable digging, but I'm used to that.


----------



## Wolfshead

Zale said:


> It wasn't me that started the original thread, it was a guy with Craig in his username, but I've been meaning to restart it for quite some time.


'Twould have been me you refer to  But it _was_ you who started the original thread. I remember it well. Well, if it wasn't you I don't know who it was, because I know it wasn't me...

I'm hoping to get to the Leeds festival this year - Iron Maiden are playing  No other metal gigs planned, though - difficult to get to them from here. Although we're trying to set up a heavy rock and metal society at uni so we can get money for mini-buses to Glasgow for gigs


----------



## Zale

Maybe it was me then... Never mind.

As far as festivals are concerned, my one hope for the year was the Download festival: Mastodon (great live), Megadeth (their last UK performance together, ever!), Slayer, SOAD and Black Sabbath (original line up).
Unfortunately for me, my prelims are in the same week   So I can kiss that one good-bye. Oh well.

It's not all bad though, last night I saw Judas Priest at tbe NEC in Birmingham. They were jaw-dropping.I don't have much of their discography but I was headbanging to every track, and I almost broke my neck to Painkiller  Other high points were Breaking The Law, A Touch Of Evil, Livin' After Midnight and Hellrider - and another track whose name I can't remember. My neck's still a bit stiff. My brother, his friend and I were the only ones headbanging in the entire block, and my did we get some strange looks.

Which uni are you at?


----------



## Wolfshead

Priest live would be pretty amazing, especially now Halford's back and they shipped Owens off to Iced Earth.

I'm at Aberdeen University - first year history at the moment. It's good craic - there's a lot of us fun-loving people who didn't work hard enough last year to get into the top universities...

Are you still at school, or uni?


----------



## Zale

Bah, I was most peeved when Mr. Barlow left Iced Earth  He's my favourite singer. Once I get Burnt Offerings (no. 12 on my hit list) I'll have all of his IE stuff.

Check your PM, dude.


----------



## Wolfshead

Barlow was great. I don't think IE have done anything else as good as Something Wicked This Way Comes. Ripper was alright on the new album, but it wasn't quite right - there was something missing


----------



## Wolfshead

Nóm said:


> But while I am hear I have heard that Anathema did 'Comfortably Numb' live, anyone know where to get hold of a recording (assuming one exists)?


Hmm... there's no mention of it on any of their releases, so I'd guess you'll have to wait for a live dvd, or try Kazaa or something similar. Wouldn't hold out much luck for it, though.


----------



## Zale

New CD today: Carcass' Heartwork. Sounds like there's some serious groove going on there and the lead work is good, but I need to listen to it more. MORE!

Vader due shortly


----------



## Wolfshead

I've got the song Heartwork. It's pretty good.

Last cds I bought

Korpiklaani - Voice of the Wilderness (Finnish folk metal)
Primordial - Gathering Wilderness (Irish Pagan/Black metal)
Eluveitie - Ven (Swiss Celtic Pagan metal)

A nice mix  But I'm into my overdraft now so I have to wait till the next installment of my loan to buy more


----------



## Zale

I'm also a good way into my overdraft, but the money's currently earning high interest in a savings account; I'd far rather let it sit there than give it back to the bank immediately.

On topic: who do you reckon's the best vocalist out there? I'd have to say Matt Barlow, but Dio is RIGHT behind. Eric Adams (range of 6 or 7 octaves, apparently) and Geoff Tate get honourable mentions for being awesome.


----------



## Hammersmith

I'll be a fanboy and say James Labrie for great vocalists. Others in my high esteem would be Hansi Kursch and Neal Morse


----------



## Wolfshead

As much as I like Barlow and Kursch, I'd have to go for Bruce Dickinson with Ozzy just behind him.


----------



## greypilgrim

Ozzy, Kerry King (Slayer), Phil Anselmo (sp?)-Pantera, and the singer from Mudvayne and the singer from KORN


----------



## Hammersmith

Mudvayne has a _sing_er now?

And Jonothan Davis? You must be joking


----------



## cardanas

Ihsahn from Emperor is a good singer, also Ville Valo-HIM, James Hetfield and Serj Tankian- S.o.a.d.

Do any of you guys like Emperor?


----------



## Zale

greypilgrim said:


> Ozzy, Kerry King (Slayer), Phil Anselmo (sp?)-Pantera, and the singer from Mudvayne and the singer from KORN



Er, Slayer's vocalist (can't really call him a singer) is Tom Araya. KK is a guitarist.

None of those have remarkeable voices IMHO. They do fit the music well, but I'm looking for _outstanding_ voices, the kind that make you shiver.

As huge a fan of Iron Maiden that I am (I'm going to Leeds! 73|-| |_1\/€ /\/\41d3|\| |20x><0rszz!) I have to say that he's inferior to Barlow and Dio. Dio owns Ozzy (in Sabbath) so much it's laughable. Ozzy's an excellent frontman but his voice isn't that great.



cardanas said:


> Ihsahn from Emperor is a good singer, also Ville Valo-HIM, James Hetfield and Serj Tankian- S.o.a.d.
> 
> Do any of you guys like Emperor?



The only black metal I have is Darkthrone's "Under A Funeral Moon"; I can't see myself buying more black metal for a while...

On an almost related note, as far as Death vocals go, I volunteer Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth) and Johann Hegg (Amon Amarth) as the masters. Anyone?


----------



## Wolfshead

I suspect we're going to have to disagree with you on vocalists. Whilst Barlow and Dio are good, I really don't think they compare with Dickinson and Ozzy, probably the two most distinctive voices in metal. So there...

I'm hoping to get to Leeds, but I'm still not sure what's happening. And it is a hell of a lot of money - tickets and travel. So I dunno. Hopefully.


----------



## Confusticated

cardanas said:


> Ihsahn from Emperor is a good singer, also Ville Valo-HIM, James Hetfield and Serj Tankian- S.o.a.d.
> 
> Do any of you guys like Emperor?



I do, my favourite Black metal band in fact... not that I'm into a whole lot of it.

And I agree about their singer.

Never been too crazy about Ozzy's voice, and I never heard the end of that from some of my friends.

I think one of the best vocalist I have heard in metal is King Diamond.

For death metal the Deicide dude (Glen Benton?) Chris Barnes was good at what he did if you like growling, and above ALL - David Vincent.

Classic rock is where my favourite singers are though, so I will end here.


----------



## cardanas

Zale said:


> The only black metal I have is Darkthrone's "Under A Funeral Moon"; I can't see myself buying more black metal for a while...



I hate Darkthrone as well, Emperor are much better, they can actually play their instruments for a start...


----------



## Jotun

Check out Borknagar.


----------



## Zale

cardanas said:


> I hate Darkthrone as well, Emperor are much better, they can actually play their instruments for a start...



I didn't say I hated it, but I like most other genres better  My budget for CDs is so small I have to prioritise severely.


----------



## Wolfshead

Jotun said:


> Check out Borknagar.


Borknagar are good. So are Primordial - an Irish black metal band with pagan influences. Some of their stuff's too harsh for my tastes, and the new one is very doomy, but one of their older releases, 'Spirit The Earth Aflame' is one of my favourite cds


----------



## L'Silinrul

Hmm, a thread that fits my usual music tastes 

I have too many I like... but, here are a few.

1. Rammstein
2. Static-X
3. Acid Bath
4. Ill Nino
5. Nonpoint
6. Within Temptation (this band is a little iffy as metal, some is up there, while of it isn't)
7. Union Underground
8. Adema
9. Atreyu
10. Godsmack

Well, anyway... that's a list of my favs I didn't see already mentioned. 

...and this one is more of goth rock, but: Inkubus Sukkubus is one of my favorite foreign bands, also. hehehe.


----------



## Hammersmith

L'Silinrul said:


> (this band is a little iffy as metal, some is up there, while of it isn't)


 
I don't know if many of those bands are really metal...


----------



## L'Silinrul

Heh, they are


----------



## Hammersmith

Rammstein are some sort of Industrial pseudo goth rock, Static X, Ill Nino, Adema, Godsmack, UU are Nu Metal, dunno about the others. I'm being picky though. Call it metal if it makes you happy. I'm listening to Supertramp right now, so I can't really talk


----------



## Zale

Time to resurrect this thread.

Just today I got Slayer's Decade Of Aggression. All I can say is:"This is a song called...
WAR ENSEMBLE!!"

I think that just about catches it


----------



## greypilgrim

SLAYERis making good music ... still. 

I can't believe it. They must be about 40.


----------



## Zale

Time for a slight necropost 

One of the CDs I have bought recently is Death's Symbolic. SERIOUSLY good.

Apart from that: I'm going to see Testament tomorrow \,,/ \,,/ Expect a fanboy review later...


----------



## Wolfshead

Zale said:


> Apart from that: I'm going to see Testament tomorrow \,,/ \,,/ Expect a fanboy review later...


Distinct lack of review...


----------



## Sathos

Hopefully this thread isn't too old to post in  

I'm a fairly new listener to metal (not even a year, I believe), but at the moment I _love_ Blind Guardian. I'm a big fan of Rhapsody as well (yes, cheesy lyrics noted  ). I enjoyed the few songs I've heard by Hammerfall and Sonata Arctica as well. Before I got into the aforementioned bands I was a fan of Iron Maiden, though now I'm not big on it.


----------



## Hammersmith

Sathos said:


> Hopefully this thread isn't too old to post in
> 
> I'm a fairly new listener to metal (not even a year, I believe), but at the moment I _love_ Blind Guardian. I'm a big fan of Rhapsody as well (yes, cheesy lyrics noted  ). I enjoyed the few songs I've heard by Hammerfall and Sonata Arctica as well. Before I got into the aforementioned bands I was a fan of Iron Maiden, though now I'm not big on it.



If you like Blind Guardian cool: ) and Sonata Arctica, do you like Beholder or Domine? Those are both quite decent as well. Speaking of which, has anyone heard the new Sonata album? If you're thinking of getting it, I cannot stress enough the importance of buying the digipack. The first bonus track is the best they've ever released. Great fun.


----------



## Sathos

Hammersmith said:


> If you like Blind Guardian cool: ) and Sonata Arctica, do you like Beholder or Domine? Those are both quite decent as well.



Can't say I've heard of either Beholder or Domine, but I'll certainly have to find out more about them if they're in any way similar to Blind Guardian or Sonata Arctica


----------



## Hammersmith

Similar style, different vocals, both much cheesier...if that is indeed possible. Beholder has a male and a female vocalist while Domine has one of those Iron-Maiden-castrated vocalists. Awesome bands.


----------



## Sathos

Had a chance to hear a bit of both Beholder and Domine today. I can't say I enjoyed Beholder much, though I'll probably give it another chance someday. Domine, however, for some reason very much reminds me of Rhapsody. I like it


----------



## Wolfshead

I saw Dragonforce a couple of weeks ago here in Aberdeen. I tell you, it's most fun you can have legally with £10. Power metal at its best


----------



## Noldor_returned

Thorgeir said:


> Sweet! more Dream Theater fans!
> 
> Dream Theater, System of a Down, Slipknot, Mudvayne, Tool, Disturbed, Liquid Tension Experiment, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Metallica.


 
I like your style. These are some of my favourite bands, as well as Green Day (I know it isn't heavy metal, but they're still good). Just a question, but my dad has some enya cd's, and on one there's a song called lothlorien


----------

